#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Equipamentos a ser usado nesse enlace

## josenyas

Ola amigos Preciso levar net a essa localida alguém pra me da um help que equipamento usarei para essa distancia ,, tenho as coodernadas ..torre de onde vai sair o link tem 15mt
----------------------------------------------<br />
Local onde vai sair a Net 4°24'20.96
40°23'52.37
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------<br />
Local Para onde vai a Net 4°22'18.25
40°25'45.43

Enviado via SM-G360M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Kleber Teodoro

Eu fiz aqui a simulação.
me add no skype para que eu possa confirmar se é o local correto,pois faltou informação nessas coordenadas.
Skype - vendas2.powernetork

----------


## sphreak

Primeiro as coordenadas que passou estavam erradas pois são da Somália. Corrigindo para América do sul ficou assim... Verifique se é a posição correta.

AP
-4.405824280934394,-40.39787780106656
Estação
-4.371592673364308,-40.42916845143429




Depende da banda que quer passar... 1 Giga? 150Mb? 15Mb?

Se for net pra acessar Facebok e Zap, Litebeam faz de boa...

Agora veja bem, pelos cálculos teóricos vai ter que usar torre de no mínimo 20 metros para superar o relevo. Do contrário terá que montar uma repetidora no meio do caminho.

Confira as setas vermelhas:


Abraço!

----------


## josenyas

Ok meu amigo deu pra te uma ideia ..vou passar uns 10 a 15 mb 

Enviado via SM-G360M usando UnderLinux App

----------

